# Syracuse NY free 2 male GSD puppies on CL



## Jax08

http://poconos.craigslist.org/pet/1140676513.html

We have 2 male german sheperds to give away.
They are so cute, we are starting to get attached, but have their parents already. Please call for pick up as soon as possible. I won't hold any for anyone - you want 1, make arrangement to pick him up.

Please call my cell @ 570-852-3233 Serious inquires only.

$25 commitment fee. This is only because a lot of people ask us to hold them and change their minds last minute. I would gladly give them away for free. I received $100 for the other puppies before they turned 8 weeks. Those new owners were serious and took their puppies already. We have these 2 gorgeous boys left because 1 friend and 1 relative asked us to hold them, then changed their minds last minute. We turned away a lot of paying potential owners.

German Shepherds are social and needs to have companionship. They are great protectors of your property, and ard great with children. You won't find a more faithful friend. German Sheperds and not too demanding, nor bark their heads off at the least thing.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Um, that 2nd puppy sure looks like a golden retriever to me!


----------



## Jax08

I know. Did you look at the other pic in the ad? Could he be a white GSD?


----------



## BowWowMeow

The other picture looks like a golden doodle. My cousins have one and he looked just like that as a puppy. And the other dog doesn't look pb to me either, something about the set of the ears and the shape of the face.


----------

